# How do you get t-shirts in the hand of celebs?



## mm11981

Hello...Does anyone know how do you get t-shirts in the hand of celebs, I have heard that through their PR people, but how do you obtain that information? When sending samples, is it best to send a few samples or is 1 enough? Thanks!


----------



## identityburn

No idea, but I'd love to hear the answer on this one. My guess would be the PR people as well.


----------



## monkeylantern

Wardrobe mistresses. One of the best ways is to make contact with important wardrobe mistresses working on shows in your demographic. It's a lot easier for that guy off the OC to wear your shirt on the show than to pray for a paparazzi shot with him in it.

On talk shows etc, the vast majority of people are dressed by wardrobe, not in their own clothes (although many would take the clothes afterwards)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

ML is right. There is a member here who hasn't posted in a while that got the character, Johnny Drama, on Entourage to where his shirt.

He told me that he has a friend that knows the wardrobe person for Entourage, and they sent them some stuff at HBO. The next thing he knows, people are calling him and saying Drama had his shirt on. Pretty cool.

I think I saw one of his shirts on a celeb at the MTV Movie Awards this past weekend, also.


----------



## RAHchills

Thanks for the info. So is it all in who you know? Or can somebody break into a "wardrobe circle" with the right shirt? 


As a side note, I'm really happy that the new season of Enterouge started yesterday.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

RAHchills said:


> Thanks for the info. So is it all in who you know? Or can somebody break into a "wardrobe circle" with the right shirt?


 


Yeah, I think so. If you can find out who the wardrobe people are, I would send them some letters and some shirts. I tried finding some info on wardrobe people, but couldn't find a thing.



RAHchills said:


> As a side note, I'm really happy that the new season of Enterouge started yesterday.


Me too! Really good first episode. I just wish it was an hour! I love that show!


----------



## RAHchills

So you're saying there's a chance...  That's cool man. I'm a ways away from all that but it may be something I want to persue in the future.


----------



## NARC72

That's what I did! My brother writes for Teen People & a couple other mags & I gave him some of my designs to put into wardrobe. I created a hangtag with the name of my line & contact info & attached to each shirt in case the do a showcase on new & upcoming designs. I have yet to see one of my shirts donned by any superstars yet, but It's only a matter of time, hopefully...
My collection of Teen People Magazine is growing!!!

Another great way to get some shine on your shirts is to send them in to Radio DJ's This works for many Urban Designers! Send them in to the morning show 6-10am DJ's or show producers, another good time slot is the afternoon shows 2-6pm! 

If you do it this way, you just need to be persistent until you get that plug!

Good Luck to all


----------



## ShckByte

You could also get a list called from "Contact Any Celebrity" at:

http://www.contactanycelebrity.com

This is a payservice, but not much of one for the list you get! They provide the stars promotional company, address, and phone number I believe. 

Worth a shot.


----------



## DecadentSavant

http://www.wikihow.com/Contact-Famous-Celebrities

its geared more for getting autographs, but theres a couple of ideas for getting the contact info.


----------



## zagadka

not really a celebrity (but pretty much my muse...), i made 2 one off-shirts for sage francis. then i delivered them when he played in chicago. much fun.


----------



## Tmon

I work in the movie business here in Los Angeles. I started doing shirts as a little side art hobby a few months back. I have a few celeberty friends I've given stuff to that actually wear it. You can go to a publicist or PR person but I know a bunch of them and they aren't always that eager to make sure their clients actually get the items, especally if there is no incentive for them (ie money). 

-T


----------



## neato

Hey Tmon ole buddy ole pal! 

Who are your friends? Do they have kids?


----------



## poess

Narc72
Thats a good idea about the radio shows..never thought of that...I never really thought of any of this until I read this thread...very informative..
Question for you though..if I were to send "samples" to the radio hosts would I just send 3 or so with business cards? Or just 1 with a card as an example...or call to see if they want them and get sizes.....
I would probably pass out if I saw anyone in one of my shirts...celeb or not!


----------



## Scrap-Boy

Word of Mouth.  

... stylelistas, photographers.....etc.


----------



## Alicia

One suggestion for celebs having dealt with a famous couple and their favorite non profit. Find out what the celebs favorite "cause" is and try to approach them through that venue: a fundraisier, an appearance etc. Or even contact the nonprofit and offer to give a generous percentage of the profits for a specific night to the nonprofit. Make it a night when the celeb is at the nonprofit site or doing a fundraiser.

Anything can happen, but it took me a solid year of doing this, that and the other to get a very high profile celeb on board with the nonprofit I worked for. She's still with them and has generated millions of dollars for the nonprofit. So my point is that 1) it can take awhile and concerted effort (which is okay) and 2) if the celeb is really into the cause it can be a great way to delicately make contact with them.

Alicia


----------



## yummymom007

I contact Tyra banks since my shirt was inspired by her and I am waiting to hear from the producer from her show again...

I have known two people now who got their start on that show...

I have a friend that works at E and a sister that does security for concerts all over Pheonix hopefully something will break....

Just keep plugging...it will happen...


----------



## funkmaster

wow, great ideas!


----------



## Rodney

Also check out this link for how to contact them: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t15873.html


----------



## TomandBunny

Other than talk shows or radio spots where the DJ gives out your website information, why would it be so cool to have your shirt on a celeb when nobody not even the celeb knows how he or she got it! do you honestly think the celeb is going to remember you or your company? or say HEY! go to this site and buy a shirt? I really doubt it.

I have friends that work in night clubs in hollywood where allot of celebs show up and they are always telling me they can get my shirts to them. again, I don't see the benifit.

Also, have you seen MTV cribs? these celebs get so much crap that allot of the stuff gets thrown on their spare room floor.


----------



## Rodney

> why would it be so cool to have your shirt on a celeb when nobody not even the celeb knows how he or she got it! do you honestly think the celeb is going to remember you or your company? or say HEY! go to this site and buy a shirt? I really doubt it.


There's a few reasons why you'd want a celebrity wearing your clothes:

- *Free advertising*. If your product is shown on TV or some other big venue, people are seeing your design and getting your design more exposure. People are smart shoppers these days, they know how to google for information that they see on TV.

- *Credibility* - if you have photos of celebrities wearing your t-shirts on your website, it will help attract buyers (both retail and wholesale). One extra thing to help them in their buying decision.

- *"Coolness" *- if you show pictures of cool celebrities wearing your designs then your customers _may_ feel like your designs are "cool by association" 

- *Word of mouth* - some of the top t-shirt businesses were built on the fact that celebrities wore their clothes and liked it or talked about it. See: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t16592.html


----------



## Eyerish

TomandBunny said:


> Other than talk shows or radio spots where the DJ gives out your website information, why would it be so cool to have your shirt on a celeb when nobody not even the celeb knows how he or she got it! do you honestly think the celeb is going to remember you or your company? or say HEY! go to this site and buy a shirt? I really doubt it.
> 
> I have friends that work in night clubs in hollywood where allot of celebs show up and they are always telling me they can get my shirts to them. again, I don't see the benifit.
> 
> Also, have you seen MTV cribs? these celebs get so much crap that allot of the stuff gets thrown on their spare room floor.


The main value would be for brands that can be found...such as t-shirt or apparel that is heavily branded....with a brand name that is spread accross the chest, etc. For both shirts that are not easily identifiable and for those that are....the main benefit of getting a celeb to wear your stuff....is if you can get pics of them wearing it. Yes it will get thrown in the closet probably...they have closets bigger than our houses....we would be nuts to think they will cherish our t-shirts when they can shop at the best stores anywhere.... 

If your friend can get your shirts on the celebs...and get pics of them wearing it.....you should jump at the offer and get as many "sightings" as you posibly can to post on your site.


----------



## T-BOT

Eyerish said:


> The main value would be for brands that can be found...such as t-shirt or apparel that is heavily branded....with a brand name that is spread accross the chest, etc. For both shirts that are not easily identifiable and for those that are....the main benefit of getting a celeb to wear your stuff....is if you can get pics of them wearing it. Yes it will get thrown in the closet probably...they have closets bigger than our houses....we would be nuts to think they will cherish our t-shirts when they can shop at the best stores anywhere....
> 
> If your friend can get your shirts on the celebs...and get pics of them wearing it.....you should jump at the offer and get as many "sightings" as you posibly can to post on your site.


 
I think when you make a shirt for a celeb there has to be a story there...as with most shirts artists/designers make for whoEver or market etc.

When the story/message on the shirt is something the celeb or the non-celeb can relate to, they will wear it. 


How will they find you and your shirts is by exposing and plugging your stuff. Word of mouth is great in the ent. circles.



 



:


----------



## Raissa8

Tmon said:


> You can go to a publicist or PR person but I know a bunch of them and they aren't always that eager to make sure their clients actually get the items, especally if there is no incentive for them (ie money).
> 
> -T


 
Hi. So can you think of a better way than through the publicist? And what makes a publiscist decide to pass it on or not? If they think it's good, would they make a bigger effort?


----------



## Binary01

for me, i've been in the hip hop/techno scene in detroit since the 90's so i know a few famous cats...... all i did was contacted them...tossed them a few bucks and got some pics for the catalog/website....

on top of that, i'm doing a mini bio of each artist in the back of the catalog with their contact info..... for my detroit :industrial: collection, i'm doing all detroit artists...... i also have a few models that i know that need the extra exposure....

the idea is to be able to help each other out....... so far i have had other artist contact me cause they seen baatin of slum village rocking my stuff and is on my website/flyers/etc...... so now i have cats coming to me...it's all good...... my intentions was to help the detroit cats get known and it'll all work out....


as for trying to get product to famous people...... just send a sample box...like they ordered it or something...... have to be creative a bit......

i have a few artists on my site now

baatin of slum village...detroit hip hop
aux 88...detroit techno/electro
t.linder...detroit techno militia...

etc....

good luck

b


----------



## TripleT

> why would it be so cool to have your shirt on a celeb when nobody not even the celeb knows how he or she got it!


I just read an article about a retailer in Denver that sent Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie a T-shirt for their new baby last year, and now 'everyone' wants one.

The designer of the shirt sure got great coverage of his shirts after that.


----------



## yummymom007

I sent something to paris in jail. It is the one time no one is weeding items out of her pile..she is reading and accepting everything....its the one time you don't have to go through a publicist. Anyone else thought of this...

Plus Paris is a total trendsetter if she starts wearing something everyone will want it....

Amanda


----------



## Raissa8

Wow. What did you send her?


----------



## Eyerish

yummymom007 said:


> I sent something to paris in jail. It is the one time no one is weeding items out of her pile..she is reading and accepting everything....its the one time you don't have to go through a publicist. Anyone else thought of this...
> 
> Plus Paris is a total trendsetter if she starts wearing something everyone will want it....
> 
> Amanda


 
The only thing she will receive in her jail cell is mail...letters which can be read by the jail personell. In most jails you cannot send reading material from the outside world, such as books or magazines and you certainly cannot send her t-shirts or products that will get into her hands. (I may be wrong about the reading material...but I recall reading that she was nto allowed to bring in books) 

You could MAYBE a catalog with a note to her and it would certaonly not be much effort to do so....BUT don;t send any product in there. Paris Hilton will not receive anything other than mail in her cell...and she is likely receiving so much of it....that they are only delivering mail to her from an approved mail list....like people she wants to hear from. When she gets out....I'd be willing to bwt that all of the mail goes straight to her publicist.assistants who will read and anser any fan mail....this is just a hunch and I could be wrong, but jail does not make the situation any easier for us to get it into her hands.


----------



## yummymom007

she said she was reading ALL her mail.. ijust sent her a letter and a way to reach me after she gets out. 

the letter had a few pics of my designs...she is in solitary confinement and has more than enough time to read...I know what it is like to be in that situation (not jail) and you would be surprised how fast you go through letters and want to read more makes the time pass FASTER...


----------



## Titere

It feels great to see stars, or people with your shirts on tv. We made a t shirt and gave it to a friend who plays small roles in local tv and one day I got a call from my partner saying..."Put it on channel 4 Put it on channel 4" and when i put it there, the guy was wearing it and he was one of the main actors in that scene and you could see Titere really big and clear. That was just great!


----------



## Royaltygirl

hey,
If you want some email address's send me an email. Basically you have to give her shirts away for free (and I mean lots of them) and in some cases donate money or pay a fee. 
In order to get your goods in the bags for the kids choice awards they wanted 100 shirts and $2,000. Crazy, but you never know. I do have a picture on my site of Carmen Eelectra holding one of my shirts...really cool...


----------



## dmm26

There's always the good old fashioned way of hanging out where there gonna be and give it to them in person. I know a guy that opened a shop in Calgary and that's what he does. He's got pictures of him and a bunch of celebs wearing his gear. He waited by the black eyed peas tour bus in the freezing cold for hours to give Fergie a custom hoody. Now there friends and he hangs out with the whole band. If anyone wants to check out the pics pm me and i'll give you the link to his site.


----------



## JaeAmera

This day and age it's easy to get celebs in your shirts...

Come up with a design with a local AA agency or lawyer numbers then hang out near telephone poles, curbs and parked cars near popular clubs in the area.

Around 2:00 a.m, you'll have your pick of whose who celebs 

Jae'


----------



## souljem

Does anybody actually have a PR Firm. This whole thread kind of begs the question...would PR work for a T shirt company?

I mean this is all the kind of stuff they are supposed to do for you. Rather than all the expense of tracking down celebrities they should be able to do if faster and with broader reach, right?

So does anyone have a PR firm or know someone whose used on for a Tshirt company?


----------



## howrdstern

A good celebrity P.R. firm that deals with celeb clients here in los angeles california, that has the power to promote your company to good exposure will run you 5 grand a month... yes $5,000 a month, but if you have a good product, they will move it to the right places and people. fame sometimes costs


----------



## GoodArtwork

mm11981 said:


> Hello...Does anyone know how do you get t-shirts in the hand of celebs, I have heard that through their PR people, but how do you obtain that information? When sending samples, is it best to send a few samples or is 1 enough? Thanks!


 There are plenty of ways. The question is. What kind of Celeb you want. If it's a rapper or singer you try to find out what club they are going to perform. Most rappers don't perform on giant stages. Let's say you wanna see M.O.P. You go a lil early. Stand by the stage and then you just hand them the shirt. If it's hot!!! Then they would give you the pound and next thing you know it's on their next video.


----------



## myronallis

I am trying what Roalty Girl said. I am talking with the same company that she went through. For one of their events they want 20,000 Dollars for you to have your stuff back stage. Plus the cost of you "gift" needs to be atleast 250 dollars retail. That is alot of cabbage. For a CHANCE to hit big.


----------



## sonambulo

nice read, dont know if the celebrity route is for me but it can definitely be worth it.

i think if you wanna hand a celebrity a product it needs to be worth a bit more(should sell for more) than some change


----------



## kitchy

howrdstern said:


> A good celebrity P.R. firm that deals with celeb clients here in los angeles california, that has the power to promote your company to good exposure will run you 5 grand a month... yes $5,000 a month, but if you have a good product, they will move it to the right places and people. fame sometimes costs


So for anyone in LA- What are a few firms that you would recommend contacting? We will be making our trip soon - and would love to meet with a few firms - you can PM me if you have any contacts - thanks so much!!


----------



## kamilski81

Phenomenal advice guys, thank you. I don't have much experience to give any feedback but I am taking all of this in.


----------



## EnergyJenny

My friend missey just walked up and handed our companys shirts to a celeb, We own a company named shhh vagina. People see the name on a shirt and bam they are wearing it.


----------



## GMWApparel

I think networking has a lot to do with it. I have got our shirts just recently to Jammie Kirlew LB for the buffalo bills and Tim Tebow QB for the broncos. I did this through networking. Jammie went to IU where I attend school and was my partners neighbor. He got drafted to the broncos then traded. So we hit him up then got Tebow's personal address and sent him one. Tebow sent us a thanks for shirt. (Now lets hope he wears it on ESPN) lol

To me networking is huge - It's not what you know. It's who you know


----------



## AustinBoston17

I have contacted 2 players for the Patriots through twitter (They are 2nd year players, so no superstars) and they have been more that happy to get free shirts! I recommend starting out with celebs that arent too full of themselves yet, and try somehow that way. 
Good luck


----------



## party animal

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> ML is right. There is a member here who hasn't posted in a while that got the character, Johnny Drama, on Entourage to where his shirt.
> 
> He told me that he has a friend that knows the wardrobe person for Entourage, and they sent them some stuff at HBO. The next thing he knows, people are calling him and saying Drama had his shirt on. Pretty cool.
> 
> I think I saw one of his shirts on a celeb at the MTV Movie Awards this past weekend, also.


That is actually really cool, I am in the works to get a B grade musician to wear one of my shirts in his new musiv video. If it works out, I will post the video


----------



## RobotOverlord

Has anybody considered contacting a Youtube celebrity? If you get them to promote your product you can potentially reach 200 000 people.


----------



## BWELLDAMME

My quick story:

I have a few mutual friends with NBA Star Kevin Durant, of the OKC Thunder. He recently played in a basketball tournament in our hometown of DC. It just so happens that one of my friends in my company grew up with the guy. After the game, my friend waited outside and just slid him a tee. He told him to basically check us out.

The next day, we see a random twitpic (via twitter) of Kevin Durant wearing our shirt. Shirts orders started to roll in. He invited the team over his house to talk about how much he liked and wanted more of our gear. He also has no problem wearing our stuff anytime we want him to and he's wiling to spread the word to other high profile friends.

When I asked him what made him want to wear our shirt, he responded with, "Man honestly, I didn't have ANYTHING to wear! I remembered that (mutual friend) gave me a tshirt on the way out. I opened it up and I really liked the design!"

Currently, I'm talking to a couple of players in the NFL that caught wind of Durant wearing our clothing.

All of this technically because he "didn't have anything to wear". 

If anything, the best advice I can give you is seize ANY opportunity you can. No matter how small the window is. 

BG


----------



## wearwhatyouare

Nice, so whats your brand? website?


----------



## Jakep311

Wouldn't mind seeing this one revisited. Anyone have some fresh input on the subject?


----------

